# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Czerwone plamy koło krocza

## paltonik

Witam.
Chcę dokładnie opisać historię schorzenia.

Dostałem jakiejś wysypki (wygląda to strasznie, swędzi i piecze jeśli potrę i podrapie). Powstało to sam nie wiem z czego. Podejrzewam że to jakieś zapalenie skóry lub jakieś odleżyny?
Zaznaczam, że na początku po ok.2 tygodniach pojawiła się czerwona plama na skórze wewnętrznej części lewego uda w kroczu. Plamka ta raz powodowała swędzenie raz nie, więc uznałem że jeśli zwiększę higienę to sama zejdzie. Na jakiś czas ustało swędzenie i plamka stała się mniej podrażniona i bledsza.
Jednak z czasem podrażnienie powróciło i zaczerwienienie zaczęła się powiększać i wyskakiwać zaczęły jakby coś w rodzaju jak komar ugryzie. Pojawiały się krostki na tej plamie które były podrażniane podczas poruszania się ocieranie o ciało (lub bieliznę).
Nawet podczas snu kiedy ucisk uda był stały na to miejsce.
Na dodatek mam pracę w pozycji siedzącej(brak ruchu) która powoduję jeszcze bardziej potliwość tego miejsca po przez brak ruchu i przewiewu tej części ciała.
Stosowałem maść - krem "EXODERIL" i tabletki "FLUCONAZOLE" delikatnie pomogło. Próbowałem osuszyć ta część skóry przecierając wacikiem.
Po kilku dniach kolejnego załagodzenia objawów kiedy zaczerwienienie zbladło (plama nadal miałem obrys taki sam czyli 2x większy niż na początku).
Zauważyłem, że dodatkowo pojawiają się takie małe plamki z krostkami również ma prawym udzie w kroczu i teraz one zaczynają swędzieć i potęgować potliwość tej części ciała?!!! Jednocześnie zauważyłem zaczerwienienie skóry jąder i 2 krostki na nich które także mocno swędzą?!)

Od tego momentu aby jakoś wytrzymać(zwłaszcza w nocy) i zmniejszyć potliwość zacząłem wkładać waciki między jądra a uda, które wymieniam 2 razy dziennie co od razu zmniejszyło podrażnienie i pochłania ten pot.

Ale nadal nie wiem jak ostatecznie wyleczyć to schorzenie, proszę osoby posiadające wiedzę o pomoc i poradę co mam zrobić jaki lek kupić?
Wiem, że będę musiał udać się do dermatologa kolejny raz lecz nie chce by znów testowano na mnie leków i to na sterydach.

BARDZO PROSZĘ O POMOC CO TO W OGÓLE JEST CZY TO GRZYBICA, ŚWIERZB CZY COŚ INNEGO.

oto linki do zdjęć:

http://www.paltonik.republika.pl/IMG_1453.JPG

http://www.paltonik.republika.pl/IMG_1454.JPG

BARDZO DZIĘKUJĘ ZA ODPOWIEDŹ

----------


## zacheusz112

> Witam.
> Chcę dokładnie opisać historię schorzenia.
> 
> Dostałem jakiejś wysypki (wygląda to strasznie, swędzi i piecze jeśli potrę i podrapie). Powstało to sam nie wiem z czego. Podejrzewam że to jakieś zapalenie skóry lub jakieś odleżyny?
> Zaznaczam, że na początku po ok.2 tygodniach pojawiła się czerwona plama na skórze wewnętrznej części lewego uda w kroczu. Plamka ta raz powodowała swędzenie raz nie, więc uznałem że jeśli zwiększę higienę to sama zejdzie. Na jakiś czas ustało swędzenie i plamka stała się mniej podrażniona i bledsza.
> Jednak z czasem podrażnienie powróciło i zaczerwienienie zaczęła się powiększać i wyskakiwać zaczęły jakby coś w rodzaju jak komar ugryzie. Pojawiały się krostki na tej plamie które były podrażniane podczas poruszania się ocieranie o ciało (lub bieliznę).
> Nawet podczas snu kiedy ucisk uda był stały na to miejsce.
> Na dodatek mam pracę w pozycji siedzącej(brak ruchu) która powoduję jeszcze bardziej potliwość tego miejsca po przez brak ruchu i przewiewu tej części ciała.
> Stosowałem maść - krem "EXODERIL" i tabletki "FLUCONAZOLE" delikatnie pomogło. Próbowałem osuszyć ta część skóry przecierając wacikiem.
> ...


Oczywiście że to jest grzybica.Leczenie,czy może profilaktyka,bo grzybicę tego typu jest trudno do końca wyleczyć,prowadzi się lekami dostępnymi na receptę,ponieważ są najbardziej skuteczne.Kupowanie leków bez recepty na ten rodzaj grzybicy jest strata pieniędzy i wydłużaniem leczenia.Jednak leki są w dużej mierze oparte na kortykosteroidach.Potrzebny jest też antybiotyk.Jedną z najlepszych maści czy też kremów spełniających te wymogi jest trójskładnikowa maść lub krem o nazwie Pimafucort,dostępny na receptę.Skutecznie łagodzi i usuwa skutki,takie jak przykry świąd,zaczerwienienie.
Można też skojarzyć leczenie doustne Ketokonazolem.
Najlepiej jednak żeby Pana problemem zajął się dermatolog,ponieważ tego wymaga to leczenie.Leki reklamowane i sprzedawane bez recepty wykazują małą skuteczność w leczeniu tego rodzaju grzybicy(pachwinowej).
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tez miałem podobny przypadek, stosowałem maść clotrimazol czy jakoś podobnie za 2,50zł i pomogło. po tygodniu praktycznie było już lekko różowe a po 3 tyg już nie było śladu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To jest świerzb tak jak kolega Up smaruj się tym i bierz Prysznic częściej.(nie kąpiel)Ta choroba jest bardzo zaraźliwa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skutecznym lekiem na grzybicę ud,jest zasypka Proftin-M.Polecam sprawdziłam.Nie pomógł Hascofungin,ani Clotrimazol jedynie zasypka przyniosła ulgę.
 Pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## znajdzlekarza

Jedyne rozwiazanie to udac sie do lekarza po odpowiednia masc. Inaczej grzybica bedzie sie ciagnac w nieskonczonosc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja sobie taką zrobiłam krzywdę niedawno, że miałam mega czerwone i piekące okolice intymne, bo źle wypłukałam bieliznę i strasznie mi to skórę podrażniło. Myślałam, że do krwi skórę rozdrapię. Na szczęście mam bardzo łagodzący żel do higieny intymnej lacibios femina, który te dolegliwości złagodził i po kolejnym praniu już wszystko było w porządku.

----------


## aniazpolski

Tak to może być grzybica

----------


## miniarp

Cześć szukałam troszkę o chorobach skórnych i ich objawach i znalazłam dużą galerię zdjęć
→ bolimnie.com/galeria-chorob
jest tam dużo obrazów jak może wyglądać np: grzybica lub świerzb.

----------

